

Your precious family photos are going to die - pulges
http://www.edicy.com/blog/your-precious-family-photos-are-going-to-die

======
pulges
After some of my only 5 year old cd-s containing family photos died I started
looking more carefully into how to preserve digital photo archive. Found that
even if I i made a million copies of my archive using different media and left
it untouched, data failure probability after 10 years is rather high for all
available media.

